# A little help with Sony Bravia



## tucker301 (Feb 11, 2007)

KDL-46S2010

TV displays OTA via my satellite box (HR20-700) with no problems.

I was trying to connect the antenna directly to the tv in order to compare picture quality.

I disconnected the cable from the OTA input on the Hr20 and connected it to the OTA coax input on the tv.
Ran the digital Auto Program on the tv and it finds zero digital channels.

Looked through the tv manual and re-checked everything. Still no digital channels.

Is there a trick I'm missing, or do I have a bum ATSC tuner?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Are you doing a antenna search or cable search?


----------



## tucker301 (Feb 11, 2007)

Therein lied the answer. :blush: 

Thanks!


----------



## Rasputin13 (Oct 24, 2006)

I got burned by that little problem for *weeks*! Be glad you figured your's out quickly. The menu location on the Sony for antenna vs. cable is not as intuitive as it should be (or at least that's my story).


----------

